# future TT owner in the makin



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

my names andy i'm form doncaster in south yorkshire,i've been browsin the forum for a while and with my corrado g60 possibly sold next week i'm on the look out for a mk1 TT of the 225bhp flavour 8) 
so reckon i'm in the best place to find one an gather all the knowledge i need to make sure its the right one [smiley=book2.gif]

heres a few pics of my corrado which is makin way for a TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, My names Andy and I'm from Wallsend ,your turn yellow :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

Never seen a bra before that matches the interior... bet that cost a few quid!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers for the welcome,i had a local trimmer make the bra to match the interior,he did a crackin job to say he'd never made one before 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, never been a better time to buy :wink:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well i'm gonna be on the look out for 225 poss early due to the tax changes :x 
is there a buyers guide on here anywhere?
or lis t of specs an models so i can compare them,is the 225 really that much better than 180?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Definitely get a 225 or your spend the first few months trying to make it like one

225 has 6 speed gears, xenon lights, dis and twin exhaust all as standard, plus an easy 260+ bhp when remapped :wink:

'How To' thread has a good bit of info

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well sold my corrado today  
and now my quest for a TT begins!!!not goin to rush into it as it needs to be the right one [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

g60greeny said:


> well sold my corrado today
> and now my quest for a TT begins!!!not goin to rush into it as it needs to be the right one [smiley=book2.gif]


Well my last car was a corrado vr6 ,,, many years ago @[6] ,,,, my TT is for sale only and 1 hr drive over to sunny wigan , open to very sensible offers as the new one will be here next sat .


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers mate,gonna have a look around as i've got my heart set on a red one after seein the s-line that i just missed out on by about a week lol
but you can pm me how sensible were talkin on the offer front though,as from whats in ya siggy it sounds a minter 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi g60greeny, Luv your Corrado, beautiful colour.Hope your find a nice RED TT225. 8) I'm sure she will have to be Amulet Red to beat the tax change. 
H.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

well i will put up we the tax hike for the right TT


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice one.

red is also a nice classic

modern and fresh combo, avus and red interior ;-)


----------

